

What are the greatest questions that you think other people should learn about? - babesh


======
babesh
My favorites are: \- that evolution is a process (and is blind) \- relativity
(special and general) \- different models of what programming is and how it is
created (truth,deduction, and computation) \- motivations for living and how
to live (Steve Jobs commencement speech, Bhagavad Gita, etc...)

------
gems
Everyone should learn about the great philosophical questions.

------
a3n
How to help your neighbor, in the small and in the large.

